# Jeopardy!



## deelady (Jul 30, 2008)

How about a game of Jepardy? Idea of the game is to simulate the show in turns with first answering the trivia question before yours then asking one of your own (on any topic) for the next person.

example:

He invented the light bulb.

person 2: Who is Thomas Edison?-----------> Is the smallest state in the U.S.

Person 3: What is Rhode Island? ect ect...


So to begin the game, heres the first trivia question.....

The name which referres to a baby goat?


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 30, 2008)

Name which refers to a baby goat. What is a kid, Alex?

Weird word definitions: Aglet. (this is a lame question. I apologize in advance.)


----------



## deelady (Jul 30, 2008)

lol thank for joining in HMGal 

What is the end of a shoelace?  (ok ok I looked it up!)................>  The 3rd U.S President.


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 30, 2008)

deelady said:


> lol thank for joining in HMGal
> 
> What is the end of a shoelace?  (ok ok I looked it up!)................>  The 3rd U.S President.


Oh that's cheating! Who is Thos. Jefferson (my husband told me!)

Number of states in the Union start with the letter S.


----------



## deelady (Jul 30, 2008)

(I see I'm not the only cheater! hey do what you need to do!)

What is 2? South Dakota and South Carolina? I didn't look it up so I might be wrong........... The cut of pork called the butt is actually this body part?


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 30, 2008)

deelady said:


> (I see I'm not the only cheater! hey do what you need to do!)
> 
> What is 2? South Dakota and South Carolina? I didn't look it up so I might be wrong........... The cut of pork called the butt is actually this body part?


Those are the only two that I could come with, too, unless you throw in the territories (Samoa, but that's way too obscure, and even then, I think it's called American Samoa). I have no idea about the pork butt, but I don't think it's from the hind end, I think it's up by the shoulder perhaps. I think a wasted my ring-in, Alex.


----------



## deelady (Jul 30, 2008)

Anybody care to join hmggal and I???


Name the only Disney main character that did not speak at all in the movie.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 31, 2008)

We do Trivia each day, and on Saturdays, we have Jeopardy. That's enough for me.
Look for it each day.


----------



## deelady (Jul 31, 2008)

I see..........


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2008)

This is quite a bit different than the other Jeopardy that we do deelady, so I see no problem with having both.  

I believe the only Disney main character who didn't speak was Pluto.

It is the only place in the U.S. where 4 states meet.

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you Barbara, I didn't think it was the same either but hey who was I to argue!


Actually for a main character it would be Dumbo....but good guess 

What would be Utah, Colorado, Arizona, and new Mexico are the four state that touch?

Question?.........When using your knife skills this method literally translated in French means "made of rags." Culinarily, it refers to thin strips or shreds.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

what is chiffonnade


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

hey you forgot to ask your own question Kathe!


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

duh...yeah I just realized that!! geez....now I gotta think = )


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

They were the first couple to be shown in bed together on primetime tv.


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

Who is Lucy and Ricky Ricardo??? 

These are the only two plantes in our solar system without moons.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

Actually Fred & Wilma Flintstone!! lol

What are Neptune & Venus?

Captain Berry was the first person to  try doing this.


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

..........??


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

lol
I thought he was the first to parachute from an airplane, but now Im not sure my resource was correct


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL when I googled it I found some guy holding a fish!! Didnt think that was right....


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2008)

First guy to hold a fish


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL  ok somebody elses turn


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

Play-Doh was originally invented for this purpose.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

what is a wallpaper cleaner?

This Sesame Street character was orginally orange.


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

Oscar the Grouch?


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

yup!


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

oh wow....and that was just a blind guess! (couldn't picture big bird orange....)

Is the oldest soft drink in America.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

what is dr.pepper?

this bird has the largest eye than any other land animal.


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

what is an ostridge???


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

yes...I gotta find harder ones, youre too good at this LOL


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

my DF and put our heads together for that one......

Unlike most other fish, sharks have no ______?


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

what are scales?


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

nope......


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

what are bones?


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

yup!


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

This fast food chain got its start in Florida.


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

Well I know its not Kentucky Fried CHicken.........


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

deelady said:


> Well I know its not Kentucky Fried CHicken.........


 LOL no its not


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

well you wanted to stump me......you got it!


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)

lol 
what is Burger King


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

hmmmmm......it doesn't sound Floridanian


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

This living animal has the heaviest brain.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2008)

deelady said:


> ...Actually for a main character it would be Dumbo....but good guess
> 
> What would be Utah, Colorado, Arizona, and new Mexico are the four state that touch?


I had a feeling it wasn't Pluto, but I didn't have time to research!

You got the states, but I was looking specifically for "Four Corners."  I've always wanted to go there (have been close).



deelady said:


> This living animal has the heaviest brain.


What is a sperm whale?

Barbara


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 4, 2008)

deelady said:


> hmmmmm......it doesn't sound Floridanian


Burger King - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I kid you not


----------



## deelady (Aug 4, 2008)

well since I got stumped on that one ask another (I deserve a second chance!!)


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 6, 2008)

This state was the birthplace to seven US presidents.


----------



## deelady (Aug 6, 2008)

What is Ohio?? (that is my DF's guess)


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 6, 2008)

YAY!! your DF is correct!!! = )


----------



## deelady (Aug 6, 2008)

uhoh.....I won't tell him that!! lol


What U.S. President gave the White House its current name?


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 6, 2008)

Who is Theodore Roosevelt?


----------



## deelady (Aug 6, 2008)

yep......I guess 'm making them too easy now


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 7, 2008)

This image is shown or referenced to in every episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## deelady (Aug 7, 2008)

oh wow.....uhhhh.....soup??? lol


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 8, 2008)

lol thats a good guess!!!

what is superman!!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 8, 2008)

I want in....

What is bored at work.


----------



## deelady (Aug 8, 2008)

Which Star Wars movie was filmed entirely in the studio?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 8, 2008)

What is Starwars episode 3.


----------



## deelady (Aug 8, 2008)

ok someone knows their Star Wars!......youre up!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 8, 2008)

more or less an educated guess.  never saw the movie but I know it was low budget and I remember watching the making of it when episode 1 was coming out.


anywho.

This president got stuck in a tub while in office.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 8, 2008)

Who is Taft?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 8, 2008)

correct


----------



## deelady (Aug 8, 2008)

Learn something new every day!! lol


----------

